# Good virtual DVD/CD drive program? (Daemon tools, etc...)

## diabx0r

What is a good program to make some virtual dvd/cd drives like daemon tools or Alcohol?

Thanks, guys!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## diabx0r

I am looking to make some ISOs from some of my games and such so I don't have to lug around the cds.

I have some already in the form of MDS and such.

Thanks!

----------

## Spruit_elf

there isn't really such a thing. you're, however not totaly out of options

there's cdemu (havent got it to work with latest kernels (could well be my fault)) for .bin .cue files

and offcourse mounting .iso on a loop device is a good method

----------

## diabx0r

 *Spruit_elf wrote:*   

> there isn't really such a thing. you're, however not totaly out of options
> 
> there's cdemu (havent got it to work with latest kernels (could well be my fault)) for .bin .cue files
> 
> and offcourse mounting .iso on a loop device is a good method

 

Any way to mount mdf files?  I got ISOs to mount with mount -o loop but can't get it to work with mdfs.   :Surprised: 

----------

## niceness

I don't think you can mount .mdf images, but you can convert them to ISO with mdf2iso.

----------

## chico_r

 *niceness wrote:*   

> I don't think you can mount .mdf images, but you can convert them to ISO with mdf2iso.

 

for mdf you can use cdemu 0.8

----------

